

Two Entrepreneurs try living on $2 a day - Omnipresent
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/two-entrepreneurs-in-bangalore-try-living-on-2-a-day-142768?pfrom=home-otherstories

======
doc_larry
Wow, this is impressive! It brings me back to an article on a French
programmer who refused to live in the "rat race" and make more money than he
needed. People who live in extreme poverty don't have a choice,. This so
reminds me that whatever we have should be used to the best of its potential.
Thanks to the two entrepreneurs who asked themselves if living in that extreme
poverty was possible and going all the way to live it firsthand. Hats off to
both of them!

